# Best starter wax



## iain10 (Mar 2, 2013)

Afternoon all. 

Been looking about for an entry level wax. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Been looking at poorboys natty wax paste or collinite 476. 

I have a silver 1 series. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

cant go wrong with collinite 476 or FK1000p 

both great to apply and last ages


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Both the Poorboys and Collinite are good waxes, as said the FK1000 is good as is Bilt Hamber Finis

There is also a range of spray waxes from Autoglym, Optimum (my favourite), Bilt Hamber and Serious Performance

Ultimately I am not sure there are any bad waxes any more. I say buy which ever you fancy


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Dodo juice Super Natural Hybrid


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum....:wave:

all the above, ease of use and price probably nattys.

Best value FK.

Best longevity Bilt Hamber Finis. Good Price great finish.


----------



## SuperNik (Apr 13, 2009)

+1 for the colli 476


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Collinite 476s was my first decent wax (/sealant) i bought when i stepped up my game. As a starter wax though, I would sway towards recommending Collinite 845. Pretty much the same finish and durability as 476s, but being a liquid wax, it is so much easier to apply.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Shiny said:


> Collinite 476s was my first decent wax (/sealant) i bought when i stepped up my game. As a starter wax though, I would sway towards recommending Collinite 845. Pretty much the same finish and durability as 476s, but being a liquid wax, it is so much easier to apply.


As above, I found 845 easier to apply with same finish and duability. :thumb:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

For a starter wax and I take you are new to this I would avoid Colly anything to be honest. It great stuff last amazingly well and is great value but be sure you have read up on application as too thick an application will put you off detailing for life! 845 is a bit easier to work with but still need care. If you are new to this then get some Autoglym Super resin Polish before anything as its the detailing standard go to.

As you car is silver a lot of people would suggest a sealant Jeffs Werkstatt Acrylic Jett Trigger which you can apply over almost anything and a whole car will only take you 20mins or less. Ive done my car a dozen times and the bottle still looks hardly used.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

SRP is more of an AOI though. It's been years since i have used it, but in my experience if you put it on a bit too thick it is really dusty when removing and also it gets stuck in any stone chips making them stick out like a white sore thumb.


----------



## rogeyboy (Apr 15, 2013)

Coli 845 or AG extra gloss protection (more a sealant than a wax) are pretty good!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Auto Finesse Temptation is also one to consider. Very easy to use, great gloss, and decent longevity given the price point.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Shiny said:


> SRP is more of an AOI though. It's been years since i have used it, but in my experience if you put it on a bit too thick it is really dusty when removing and also it gets stuck in any stone chips making them stick out like a white sore thumb.


New version doesnt dust as much and comes off easier. Stone chip issue is still the same though. Best LSP for stone chipped front ends is Bilt Hamber Autobalm but no way i would suggest OP try that stuff without a lot of advice on application:lol:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Or the Sonax quick detailer that seems to work as well if not better than waxes as LSP.


----------



## hjl (May 6, 2011)

Poorboys Natty Paste wax was my first proper wax and I love it. It is easy on and easy off and looks great, and with a few top up layers it lasts pretty well i find. I can't speak for many waxes, however I do not think you will be disappointed with Nattys.

I havent tried Dodo Juice Basics of Bling, but i like the look of it so that might be worth considering. I have a panel pot of Blue Velvet and it is quite nice, i felt it added something to my black paint, could be the placebo effect though. Maybe a panel pot of Dodo Light Fantastic or Diamond White would be an option. Or indeed as stated above that Sonax Detailer looks class as well. 

As lowejackson said, there aren't really any bad waxes so you can't go too far wrong. Have a look around and read some reviews and comments and make a decision on what you like the look of best and that is within your budget. :thumb:


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Natty's Blue was my first "proper" wax too and dead easy to use even for a :newbie:

I put it onto my black Kia Sorento and OH light metallic blue Fiat Punto early in he New Year, and after plenty of miles, regular washing, and an occasional dose of PB QD+ it is still beading and looking good 

I've also used FK1000p on the wheels of both too. Seems just as easy to use, but does not smell nice like Nattys.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

I would give meguiars 16# paste wax a thought its a great wax and for the price u can't go wrong


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Chemical guys XXX hardcore a great wax with excellent results for £13 and it smells ace.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Megs Lad said:


> I would give meguiars 16# paste wax a thought its a great wax and for the price u can't go wrong


Especially on silver:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

keep away from colli your far better of with the PB lot easier to use with it being your first wax


----------



## goodyuk82 (May 12, 2011)

I agree with above but If you do use it this might help http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=193229


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

There's no best wax just personal choice and i prefer Nattys


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

As others have said, its personal preference. I started off with collinite 476 and still use it now and again. Dont think you can go wrong with any of the Dodo waxes either


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Out of those two Iain, I'd go the PB Nattys for sure! It's a great easy to use wax mate, lovely deep glossy wet look at a bargain price. Smells very nice like berries! Collinite smells extremely bad! Wax in pots are far nicer to live with than wax in tins too.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I really think any of the Natty's waxes are ideal for a starter. 

Over apply them, leave them too long... They'll still come off as they should. Amazing smells and a nice finish to go with it too.


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

I like Turtle Wax Ice paste. It's cheap, and better than people think:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=284027

I've not tried anything else recently, so perhaps I do need to broaden my horizons, but I love the fact you can use it on almost everything and it leaves no white residue at all.


----------



## iain10 (Mar 2, 2013)

Fair bit to go on there guys. Decisions decisions. 

Again. Many thanks to you all. Huge help.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Natty's was the first wax I used and I'd recommend it highly for a newbie, if it wasn't for a strange compulsion for buying wax I don't actually need I'd probably stick with it.


----------



## Mi16chris (Jan 27, 2013)

Poor boys Nattys would be my advice , great price great smell great finish and very easy to use lasts along time too


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

My first wax other than Auto Glym was Vics Concours which I still rate highly.


----------



## iain10 (Mar 2, 2013)

Many thanks guys. Opted for poorboys. I'll keep you all informed. 

Recently swapped car to a polo (don't ask), and this is nimbus grey, so went for the blue.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

This gets great reviews

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TURTLE-WA...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item19dc1a82a1

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=284027&highlight=Turtle+wax+ice

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

bigup said:


> cant go wrong with collinite 476 or FK1000p
> 
> both great to apply and last ages


I have both too!!!!


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Patr1ck said:


> I have both too!!!!


Aren't both of those sealants? I personally like the look of a good Carnuba wax better than a sealant and hence go BH Finis or a Dodo juice wax.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

They are wax/sealant hybrids but I don't think they provide a sealant look, sealants normally leave a sharp/glassy look and waxes tend to have more of a deeper/glossy look. I think fk/colly provide the second look but last for bloody ages. Obviously higher grad carnauba waxes provide more gloss put lose their finish in no time compared to the 'tin waxes'


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

AutoSmart WAX or Finishkare Pink Wax, both really easy to use.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Megs Tech Wax was my first "wax" and then I got some Natty's and Megs #16


----------

